# Hans Zimmer Revealed - The documentary (42min)



## EwigWanderer (Jun 4, 2015)

www.hans-zimmer.com met Hans Zimmer before his concert at the Apollo Theater, London, during the Fall of 2014


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEu-ESPmqs8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 4, 2015)

EwigWanderer @ Thu Jun 04 said:


> www.hans-zimmer.com met Hans Zimmer



This reads so weird! Haha, Hans Zimmer meets himself!

Can't wait to watch this! Thanks.


----------



## PMortise (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for posting! I wish I knew this was happening back in August. :shock:


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 4, 2015)

This is wonderful. I really enjoyed watching it. Thanks for posting!

Was the concert itself recorded as well? It should be on PBS. I think people would really love it.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 5, 2015)

Can't believe i missed this! two of my favourite musicians Hans and Guthrie.

Nice to see Guthrie using the .strandberg*. 

I hope they decide to do some more dates in the future.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 5, 2015)

I liked the piano version of the Rain Man theme. I really enjoyed that score when it came out as well as Driving Miss Daisy and Thelma & Louise (I have the expanded cd)


----------

